# Epson C120 Refurbs available again ... $39 + free shipping



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All! Great news for those looking for a printer, or those who just need a new set of OEM ink!!

Epson has the C120's on refurb again, $39 with free shipping... here's a link to the page! Happy Shopping! 

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/consumer/consDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=63074509

_Last time this happened, we were saying how it's worth it just to buy for the ink, and then sell the printer on Ebay if you dont need it and want to get some, if not all, of your money back. (Lol, I still think that was a nifty idea, Rodney!)_

_Here's a link to Epson inks for this. The black inks are $39 and the color are $37, or you can get them with this printer for $39... lol. _
Buy Ink for Epson Stylus C120 - Genuine Epson Ink - Epson America, Inc.http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/consumer/consDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=63074509


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just ordered 6 more. I was down to only 2. Thanks kelly for letting me know. I was going to check the other day and got distracted. ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I just ordered 6 more. I was down to only 2. Thanks kelly for letting me know. I was going to check the other day and got distracted. ..... JB


 I just put in a bulk system so I don't need the ink... but if you new people don't buy one your are missing the boat..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks I just picked up one myself.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like th printer real well, I use one to travel to shows with for printing receipts. I have one in my office and 1 in the shop too. My wife uses one for printing out quilt designs. This price is cheaper than buyng ink replacements. ... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Kelly, I love $39 ink days (with a free printer)!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great, that's awesome, and your welcome, JB, np, I just happened to be over there for something. The first thing I thought was you were adding more supplies for the "project". Are you still working on that? 

(The hub and I are discussing why we don't need yet another Epson in the house = #5 for us, #6 if I find that 1400 out at the brick and mortor, going further on sale. I'd love to have the DVD print feature that one offers. ) 

Well, glad this is working out again for everyone. It really is a good deal.  Have a nice night all. 


[email protected] Rodney!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, I'm in!! Got one before they are all gone. I think they lasted only a few short days last time, and somewhere along the line they also raised the price to $44.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. Thats just about what I can afford to try making my own DTG printer DIY style. I ordered one too.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

You can't go wrong with that deal.

I bought 2 of the c120s the last time they were $35 each. I applied a dark (heart size) transfer on 5 shirts for someone plus logo creation charge came to $60 so i've already earned back my cost for one of the printers with just 1 order.

I usually don't even do dark transfers but having the printer enabled me to not turn down an order. I told the customer to wash in cold water/cool drying setting.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine arrived today. I must have forgotten to mention it to my hubby. He didn't think I needed Yet Another Printer.

He opened the front door and asked "Did you buy _another_ printer?" Smiling I said, "Noooo." He said, "Well, one just got delivered.". I said, "Oh, well, I did buy some inks at half priced and the printer is included for free!"  Amazing how that smooth that went._ I think I gotta thank Rodney again_!!! "Thank you, Rodney!!"


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine came this morning too. I have spent too much money and now find I have to almost stop or get a job.I guess I'll see about dominios maybe. I hate selling cars. I don't make any money except at tax time. Oh well. later y'all.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Just ordered three - still available.

it's unclear though that in includes color inks. it DOES state that in includes TWO black carts...
what's the scoop? did you guys get color carts and TWO black carts?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks, Kelly. This is my opportunity to get my feet wet with the DuraBrite inks. I have a feeling my HP printer is going to be feeling very lonely.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

patchmaster said:


> Just ordered three - still available.
> 
> it's unclear though that in includes color inks. it DOES state that in includes TWO black carts...
> what's the scoop? did you guys get color carts and TWO black carts?


Hi Bill, I've ordered two, one this time and one last time. I've gotten a full set of inks each time. Two black carts, and all the colors, full set, sealed, perfect. 




deChez said:


> Thanks, Kelly. This is my opportunity to get my feet wet with the DuraBrite inks. I have a feeling my HP printer is going to be feeling very lonely.


 Good luck with it, Michele. I'll be looking forward to your feedback. Your HP inks are never out of the back of my mind.  

Have a great night!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Woo hoo thanks Kelly


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm going to place an order I think for one. My question is, when I worked for Office Depot, I learned for a fact that when you buy any printer, they give you starter cartridges, that are usually half full. Does anyone know _certainly without a doubt_ that these are full cartridges? Still a great deal regardless, I was just inquiring.. .


----------



## IndoBucket (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually, I am a newbie! A buddy and I are in the VERY beginning stages here and we have not yet decided how we plan to print (3rd party or investing in our own printing methods.) This looks like a great deal and I will be picking one up for sure. Being that I am new to this, is "Heat Press" and "Heat Transfer" a form of what is commonly referred to as "Iron-Ons?"


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

yes... uh and no...

Iron ons are what you can buy at staples, print and "Iron on" with your standard Iron.

heat press transfers are a different animal in that they require a "heat press" to transfer the image to your garment. a hand iron either simply wont work or will produce very bad results.

it's like calling a high performance decal a "sticker" grrrr


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

I have also jumped on the Epson bandwagon..what a great deal....thanks for the heads up Kelly!


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I just ordered 2...and now I'm thinking maybe I should've ordered 4. I'm expecting eBay to have a tidal wave of c120s without cartridges showing up in the next couple weeks! )


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

IndoBucket said:


> Actually, I am a newbie! A buddy and I are in the VERY beginning stages here and we have not yet decided how we plan to print (3rd party or investing in our own printing methods.) This looks like a great deal and I will be picking one up for sure. Being that I am new to this, is "Heat Press" and "Heat Transfer" a form of what is commonly referred to as "Iron-Ons?"


On the other hand, we have hand ironed Ironall for lights and Ironall Dark with perfect results. They are are professional papers you can hand iron.

It was not easy, it was time consuming and very labor intense, but it can be done. We now own a press and would not go back to hand ironing because of the time and labor involved.

There is no difference whatsoever between our hand ironed and pressed shirts, but it's important to stress we put extreme effort into the application. I have a friend who did not get similiar results because she didn't put her back into it. 

We started out with Avery. The difference with professional paper and office supply paper is the result and durability. Avery and the other off the shelf papers are like what people commonly refer to as iron ons. They crack, peel and fade.

A pro paper like Jetprosofstretch doesn't fade, peel or crack. It is very soft to the touch and stretches with the shirt instead of cracking.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Omgosh, Luis/Lnfortun just let us know in another thread this printer is now:

*$31.20 with free shipping!! *

Here's the page again. 
Epson Stylus C120 - Refurbished, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Kelly just got the all in one for my wife she is going to start drawing again. lots of stuff will be happening


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

*Startup Ink Catridges: Is the cartridge Half-Full or Full-Full?*



spankthafunk said:


> I'm going to place an order I think for one. My question is, when I worked for Office Depot, I learned for a fact that when you buy any printer, they give you starter cartridges, that are usually half full. Does anyone know _certainly without a doubt_ that these are full cartridges? Still a great deal regardless, I was just inquiring.. .


anyone got any ideas?


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I know that lasers come with starter toner cartridges in some instances, but from the appearance of the ones I got with my first C120 I'm going to say they are full. But then again maybe there's a piece of plastic inside that takes up some of the room. It's certainly clear that Epson is in the business to sell cartridges first and the printers are there just to create the demand. My HP Laser stated in the documentation that they were starter toner cartridges and good for 1000 pages. I would expect, or at least hope, that Epson would state something if they're giving you something less than a full cartridge. Of course the gas pumps at the gas station don't mention that my wallet is not providing a full tank either.


----------



## taikuodo (Sep 6, 2007)

guys, how many prints does a C120 last? And what printer paper do you use?

I was researching laser papers like duracotton, how does this compare?

Right now I am using hot split transfers i bought from dowling graphics (screen printed onto the paper).
So i am wondering what kind of print quality this will achieve.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou used to work for Epson and e said they use regular full cartridges. .... JB


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

taikuodo said:


> guys, how many prints does a C120 last? And what printer paper do you use?
> 
> I was researching laser papers like duracotton, how does this compare?
> 
> ...


It's difficult, if not impossible to say how many prints you'd get with a set of cartridges as there are too many variables, such as how much ink coverage. I find it's all over the place. Even with 2 black cartridges I find I motor through the blacks at an amazing rate.

I have an OKI laser and I use TransferWear from tshirtsupplies.com for darks. I find the quality to be a little better than inkjet transfer on darks. I do very little lights but find the Jet-Pro SoftStretch to be the best light paper...others would probably be better to advise on lights. On darks fabrics I don't find any paper, inkjet or laser to be anything to write home about. But if I had to choose I'd choose the laser. That being said I do use the C120 for one-offs and experiments. If I could afford it I'd buy a Versacamm, but the divorce would probably be cheaper...then again perhaps not.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

kpk703 said:


> It's difficult, if not impossible to say how many prints you'd get with a set of cartridges as there are too many variables, such as how much ink coverage. I find it's all over the place. Even with 2 black cartridges I find I motor through the blacks at an amazing rate.


I agree. I fly thru magenta working with girl clothes. It all depends on what you are printing. 



kpk703 said:


> I do very little lights but find the Jet-Pro SoftStretch to be the best light paper...others would probably be better to advise on lights.


Right on, me, too. JPSS, there isn't a better inkjet heat transfer paper out there at the time imo. 

For darks, I love Ironall Dark when it does not have quality issues. Great color retention, stretches with the shirt, and doesn't crack. I will be testing Jet Wear as a back up (one of these days.) But darks have a hand and JPSS you can barely feel.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> I'm going to place an order I think for one. My question is, when I worked for Office Depot, I learned for a fact that when you buy any printer, they give you starter cartridges, that are usually half full. Does anyone know _certainly without a doubt_ that these are full cartridges? Still a great deal regardless, I was just inquiring.. .


 
If it's any consolation, when I got my c88+ refurb, I didn't notice the initial OEM carts lasting any longer or shorter than the next sets I picked up later. They all seem to print equally as long.


----------



## suju (May 2, 2008)

badalou said:


> I just put in a bulk system so I don't need the ink... but if you new people don't buy one your are missing the boat..


Hi Lou
So what bulk system did you go with?
thanks


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Guess what, the $39 printer now has additional savings which brings to around $31.00! Hurry while supplies last!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrstakeebie said:


> Guess what, the $39 printer now has additional savings which brings to around $31.00! Hurry while supplies last!


 
Awesome! 

It's a great way to get more ink for cheap, too, if you use Epson carts.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It's a great way to get more ink for cheap, too, if you use Epson carts.


 Oh yeah! the more discounts the better


----------

